
Like DoorDash, but for Goodwill - beamatronic
This lets you impulsively get rid of stuff safely. You summon the driver with the app and pay them a small fee and they haul all your stuff to Goodwill and donate it for you. Someone should build this.
======
nosmokewhereiam
Goodwill should do this as a trial in cities to see if it works: Maybe it's a
less "friction" way to have customers more easily donate.

